# First attempt at website



## tw2310 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi

My first attempt at a website is http://www.tonywaltonphotography.com

I'd really appreciate any feedback and comments people might like to give.

Thanks


----------



## zioneffect564 (Sep 7, 2008)

I think it's a great start anything can use improvement but it definitely does the job.

Do you travel for work or are all those places you visit just for fun?


----------



## tw2310 (Sep 9, 2008)

zioneffect564 said:


> I think it's a great start anything can use improvement but it definitely does the job.
> 
> Do you travel for work or are all those places you visit just for fun?


 

Just for fun really. That's where the photography started as i wanted some good pics of the places i've been to. Only invested in a really decent camera over the last year or so and it's kind of snowballed from there. Thanks for the comment and for taking a look at the site.


----------



## needmorehp (Sep 28, 2008)

the site looks good. very clean. refreshing to see a site without a lot of clutter & flash.  Nice photos too!


----------



## SpeedTrap (Sep 29, 2008)

Overall the site looks ok, but here are the things you should look at changing.
In your gallery, you have too many headings, try to condense them, and try not to have more than 5 or 6. You can always break it out in to sub galleries.

Your white logo looks mashed up and out of place, and it is too pixilated. Try to avoid a white small box on a black background.

The watermark on your images telling everyone where you host you pictures is distracting and looks unprofessional.

It looks like you like to travel, but I would not call trips &#8220;Past Projects&#8221; call them what they are, travel for the love of travel. Unless a publication is picking up the tab, then they are just trips (And that is ok).

I would probably drop most of the links or remove the links page completely, unless you are being paid to have them there.

Drop the cheese Google quotes thing from the about page and tell us about you, not that you are out taking pictures.

This is just my opinion, take it for what you think it is worth.


----------

